# OZ to NZ moving costs



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Hi all, beginning to get quotes for moving house lot of goods and vehicles from Sydney to NZ. .
Firstly, need the names of companies you have used and were happy with and any tricks for saving money. 
We thought of splitting the stuff into two separate lots. One would be sent and stored in NZ while we sell the house here in Sydney, that would have the benefit of clearing out the house for sale and having it at the doorstep on arrival in NZ. Wonder if customs would allow that? We have, if you include the car, more than a 40ft container anyway, so somehow its going to have to be split up I guess. 
Do people usually put their cars in the container, or ship that separately, we have never bothered with moving vehicles before, but this time really want to.
My head is in a spin at the difference in quotes this end, from the cheapest to the most expensive the DIFFERENCE is $18,000AU, thats totally unbelievable and thats not even factoring in insurance, which I would do separately I think! Any help would be most appreciated, BTW, going the other way about, from NZ to OZ is less than half the cost!!!!!!!!!!!!:confused2:


----------

